
Show HN: Easily share code with CodePile - itjustwerks
http://www.codepile.net
======
itjustwerks
I'd welcome any feedback, positive or otherwise!

~~~
detaro
Looks nice and simple enough, which is a good thing.

A few small points: Because of the redirect to a new pile, the back button in
the browser is broken (because if I go back, it goes back to codepile.net,
instantaneously pushes a new short URL on the stack and I don't get back to
HN). You probably should replace the top history entry instead of pushing a
new one.

I can't properly select the text in the "Link to share pile" field. (I have
flash disabled)

Is there a way to choose a display name in chat without an account?

Is there a way to delete a pile?

~~~
itjustwerks
Thanks for taking a look!

I'll have to take a look at the history functionality. I hadn't thought to
test that...

The link text area is a disabled input, but you should still be able to
highlight/copy the text manually, right? The "copy to clipboard" button does
rely on Flash, which I don't love, but I couldn't find a better solution at
this time.

You can edit your own display name. With the Chat panel hidden, you can click
the pencil icon next to your name in the User List to the right of the code
area. Changes made to your name will persist until you clear local storage.

You can only delete your own Piles that you create with a signed in account.
There's not really a reliable way to track who created an anonymous Pile. I
will probably add an automated purge window for anonymous Piles, so they will
be delete after a set period (like 4 weeks or something)

Please share this tool!

~~~
detaro
The link text input behaves strangely in Firefox (or maybe Firefox just has a
bad default behaviour for disabled input boxes? I've just recently started
using firefox again): I can't click-drag to select, and selection with double-
click only works very unreliably and sometimes gets stuck completely and
doesn't work at all. I get that you need Flash for the copy-paste
functionality. Sorry, I don't have a good idea _why_ that happens.

------
mring33621
should i assume that the 'javascript' setting also covers java well enough?

~~~
itjustwerks
FYI, I've added C, C++, C# and Java languages. Enjoy!

